# heron pond



## bluegill killer (Jun 7, 2008)

Is there any decent fish in heron pond or all they all small? We caught 3 crappie and several bluegill on 3/20/09 but they were all small


----------



## Thesanturellos (May 10, 2005)

I've never caught anything other than bluegill and crappie out of that lake I have seen larger fish jumping though not sure if they were bass or carp that lake also holds some large snaping turtles


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

me and my cousin were fishing up there last weekend and he caught 2 big bass 2-3 pounds


----------



## bassguy7741 (Sep 3, 2012)

ive been fishing this pond for about a month now they claim there was a fish kill august 15th due to low oxygen but i go every weekend and catch bass today i caught 5 bass 1lb to 1 and a half lbs on a buzz bait not sure if there are bigger ones in there but ill keep trying any good bass spots in columbus? im always looking


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea there can be some nice fish from there. A big majority of fish that got killed last month were shad and bluegill. Its your typical overfished park pond. And if you try hard enough in the spring there are some HUGE crappies. Gotta fish hard for them though.... And fyi they put a sighn up recently saying catch and release only, and the park rangers patrol it often.. Oh an HUGE carp are in there as well.....


----------



## bassguy7741 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply yeah i saw the sign i always release to lazy to cook them lol any good bass spots info?


----------



## topdog_11 (Jul 25, 2012)

Are we refering to Heron Pond off of Williams Rd? If so I am extremely excited to give it a try if the bass are more accessible. Every other time I have tried to fish the area all I've caught are blue gill. But I imagine all the blue gill and shad that had died off in that story on the news helped make the bass easier to catch.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bassguy7741 said:


> Thanks for the reply yeah i saw the sign i always release to lazy to cook them lol any good bass spots info?


Ive gotten all my nice bass from here useing crappie baits in the spring, But have seen a guy hammer NICE ones down there on white spinnerbaits.. Any topwater on grey days or dusk and dawn. Im sure with alum creek being right there, there all crawdads in there so creature baits and tubes will work. hard to go wrong with a texas rigged rubber worm as well

topdog. Yup thatd be it


----------

